# Kleine Tour am Samstag 02.12.06



## Single-Trail (21. November 2006)

hätte lust auf ne kleine Tour am ersten Samstag im Dezember... wäre cool wenn man n Ründchen wie immer beim Dienstagstreff machen könnte mit den ganzen Leuts aus Koblenz und Umgebung  

wer hat lust?? wolang steht noch nicht fest


----------



## Blade! (21. November 2006)

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stimmt bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade! (21. November 2006)

edit: sorry doppel post


----------



## Skytalker (21. November 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> hätte lust auf ne kleine Tour am ersten Samstag im Dezember... wäre cool wenn man n Tourchen wie immer beim Dienstagstreff machen könnte mit den ganzen leuts aus Koblenz und Umgebung
> 
> wer hat lust?? wolang steht noch nicht fest




So lange es trocken bleibt und die Tour sich nicht auf 4-5std zieht kein Problem.


----------



## Single-Trail (21. November 2006)

ne so um die 3 h bei ganz entspanntem tempo  jenachdem wie das wetter is und wos halt lang geht kann man ja noch abstimmen bzw berreden


----------



## Redstar (21. November 2006)

Klingt sehr gut, würde auch bei leichtem Regen fahren. 2.12. muss kann ich aber noch nicht versprechen, da ich vielleicht für die Arbet unterwegs bin.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## House-Rocker (21. November 2006)

Hallo Leute....

Bock hätte ich auch, kommt auf die Uhrzeit an. Arbeite am We noch nachts und naja, bißchen Schlaf braucht der alte Mann auch! Ich würd aber direkt noch 2-3 Leutchen mitbringen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Single-Trail (22. November 2006)

@ all : wie würde es euch denn am besten passen==??? lässt sich bestimmt eine uhrzeit finden die allen passt.... mir is eigentlich egal nur sollten wir bei der planung bedenken das um 17 uhr schon dunkel ist...


----------



## Dinnelo (22. November 2006)

Hi,
kann man sich noch anhängen?
Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt?

Entspanntes Tempo hört sich gut an!


----------



## Single-Trail (22. November 2006)

treffpunkt steht noch nicht fest... am liebsten wäre mir das kleine e-werk auf der karthause aber da die meisten nicht wissen wo das ist würde ich sagen am stadion oberwerth.


----------



## Droppels-Tini (22. November 2006)

wieviele Hm habt ihr denn geplant ? so 1200hm sollten es schon sein ... sonst lohnt sich`s ja nicht   ...Wenn ihr wirklich fit seid ... komme ich mit .. ich mag`s nicht mit schwachen Bikern rumzulahmen ... das ödet voll an  

Also Jungs ... ich wäre dabei ..sagt mir wann und wo genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skytalker (22. November 2006)

Droppels-Tini schrieb:


> wieviele Hm habt ihr denn geplant ? so 1200hm sollten es schon sein ... sonst lohnt sich`s ja nicht   ...Wenn ihr wirklich fit seid ... komme ich mit .. ich mag`s nicht mit schwachen Bikern rumzulahmen ... das ödet voll an
> 
> Also Jungs ... ich wäre dabei ..sagt mir wann und wo genau.




Jaja Fake Accounts sind doch was feines.


----------



## sebot.rlp (22. November 2006)

Bitte nächstes Mal ein schöneres Bild ins Profil  

Bei dem wird man ja blind


----------



## Single-Trail (30. November 2006)

ok am Samstag ist es so weit....

ist Treffpunkt Oberwerth ok?

habt ihr bestimmte Wünsche wo es lang gehen soll?

wie wärs mit 12.oo uhr?

freu mich schon total...  hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit


----------



## Redstar (1. Dezember 2006)

Treffpunkt Oberwerth ist absolut in Ordnung und 12:00 Uhr passt auch super. Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet, komme ich auf jeden Fall. Werde kurz vorher nochmal ins Forum gucjen, sollte sich also was ändern, bitte hier reinschreiben!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Dezember 2006)

super.... fragt sich nur was mit dem Rest ist....

hab mir gedacht wir fahren fischerpfad und königsbacher...


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Dezember 2006)

Ok werde dann morgen um 12.oo Uhr am Stadion  (damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt: vor der Sporthalle die direkt neben dem Stadion ist http://www.sporthalle-oberwerth.de/images/frontneu3.jpg)  sein...

wir werden bis ca 12.15 warten,  falls sich jemand ein bisschen verspätet...

ich hoffe ihr werdet zahlreich erscheinen und das Wetter spielt mit...

also dann bis morgen... liebe Grüße, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

